# Sean Fitzpatrick arrested



## Complainer (18 Mar 2010)

An interesting development;


*Sean Fitzpatrick held in fraud inquiry*


----------



## coquito (18 Mar 2010)

I hope this doesn't turn out to be one law for them and another law for us. About time these people were held accountable for at least some of the mess we're in and this country saw heads roll in high places.


----------



## MelF (18 Mar 2010)

Could never understand why CAB wasn't brought in long before now to deal with this. Hiding loans and propping up share prices is surely enough to justify CAB entry immediately. Also, why the long wait? Is it a nudge-wink way of allowing him time to offload or transfer his assets as he is reported to have done?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2010)

Folks

Please exercize restraint on this thread. 

In the past, we have had to delete a lot of posts which have been defamatory about named bankers. 

He has not yet been charged with anything as far as I am aware.
If he is charged, he is entitled to a fair trial in a court. 

It would also be important not to prejudice any trial.


----------



## Towger (18 Mar 2010)

It does not take long, from : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sean_FitzPatrick



> Arrest
> On 18 March 2010, Gardai arrested Sean Fitzpartick at his residence in Greystones, Co. Wicklow. After a ten minute gunfight, which saw Fitzpatrick clamber to the roof of his family home shouting _"Made it Ma, top of the world!"_, Garda negotiators enticed him down by announcing that _"a three ball needs a fourth on the first tee at Druids Glen"_.


 
Before you give out, Seanie likes a good panto, Anglo booked the Gaiety a show each Christmas for the staff children's party.


----------



## Frank (19 Mar 2010)

I hope this isn't just a charade so the government can fob us off, with the notion that something is actaully finally happening.

I think we will all be watching this keenly to see if anyone gets more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## dubrov (19 Mar 2010)

Interesting timing with Anglo expected to announce losses in the region of €15 billion shortly.


----------



## Frank (19 Mar 2010)

€15 billion 

Doesn't sound much when you say it quick.

3 thousand each.

A slap on the wrist just isn't going to do it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Mar 2010)

Frank said:


> I hope this isn't just a charade so the government can fob us off, with the notion that something is actaully finally happening.
> 
> I think we will all be watching this keenly to see if anyone gets more than a slap on the wrist.


I suspect the government's plan is for the media (and the general public) to be momentarily distracted by this charade. At the very least, Fitzpatrick's legal team will tie this up for far longer than the life of the current administration.

I will eat my hat if he (or his fellow ) are held accountable in any meaningful way for either their personal debts or their, eh, business practices.


----------



## mrblues (20 Mar 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> I will eat my hat if he (or his fellow ) are held accountable in any meaningful way for either their personal debts or their, eh, business practices.



+1
There is absolutely no chance any of them will be made account for their previous actions!


----------



## canicemcavoy (21 Mar 2010)

This is simply staggering:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle7069824.ece



> Internal documents from the bank show that over a four-month period in 2008, Pat Neary, the then financial regulator, and his staff were kept abreast of the plan to reduce a secret 28% shareholding held by the insurance tycoon.
> Just days before the bank lent €500m to 10 of its most highly-regarded clients to buy almost one-third of the stake controlled by Quinn, David Drumm, Anglo’s chief executive, sent an email to a colleague saying that the regulator was “squared”. Other documents refer to John Hurley, the then Central Bank governor, being briefed on Quinn’s massive exposure to the bank.​


​​


----------



## onq (22 Mar 2010)

Canice,

If this is the case, then I would expect to see people paying their debt to society - except nobody can pay these debts.

ONQ.


----------



## onq (23 Mar 2010)

BTW Canice, that Times Online Page appears to be gone.

ONQ.


----------



## canicemcavoy (24 Mar 2010)

Here's the link (above one was broken during copy and paste):

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article7069824.ece


----------



## tiger (24 Mar 2010)

> Internal documents from the bank show that over a four-month period in 2008, Pat Neary, the then financial regulator, and his staff were kept abreast of the plan to reduce a secret 28% shareholding held by the insurance tycoon.


So if the guards question the regulator are they going to say the minister for finance was kept abreast?  Where does that lead?


----------



## dubrov (24 Mar 2010)

Sounds like Seanie has already got his story sorted.

"I didn't do it, it must've been someone else"

I'd say a similar refrain will be spoken from everyone they interview.


THey've had a long time to prepare an explanation.


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2010)

I think you'll see a series of "cut-outs" protecting the Minister from any major fallout whould it have been revealed, but ISTR that the Regulator was "light" on regulation at the time.

People forget how heady the roller-coaster that was the Irish Economy was two short years ago - fears were of a "soft" landing, not a nose-dive.

No-one seriously contemplated the collapse of the world financial markets and the inter-bank market in particular - we thought that the people earning over a million a year were worth their salaries.

ONQ.


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2010)

dubrov said:


> Sounds like Seanie has already got his story sorted.
> 
> "I didn't do it, it must've been someone else"
> 
> ...



Far too long in the case of practices that have led to the callapse of our entire construction sector.

Even the architects still in business are selling their cars and trading down in houses to clear their debts and keep going on.

Disastrous.

ONQ.


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2010)

onq said:


> we thought that the people earning over a million a year were worth their salaries.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Towger (24 Mar 2010)

dubrov said:


> "I didn't do it, it must've been someone else"


 
His story will be much more along the lines of the Regulator knew about it, the Regulator approved it. You don't believe me!! Here is the phone transcripts and recordings.


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Speak for yourself.



(chuckle)

You're NOT going to post a link to an article by your goodself from circa 2005-2007 warning about the evil of the banks and the inappropriate levels of remuneration 

- SORRY!!! - 

c - o - m - p - e - n - s - a - t - i - o - n 

being offered to high level bank executives or something are you?

That would be very spooky.

ONQ.


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2010)

onq said:


> (chuckle)
> 
> You're NOT going to post a link to an article by your goodself from circa 2005-2007 warning about the evil of the banks and the inappropriate levels of remuneration
> 
> ...



Wish I had the time to go digging, but I'd be surprised if such a post could NOT be found. Maybe we should have a whipround and send one of these to Fitzpatrick;

http://www.despair.com/bailouts.html


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2010)

Send him a Comtempt Mug 

"Contempt is for those who seemed to be masters of their own destiny but ended up destroying ours."

All my own work.

ONQ.


----------



## claire.ezo (6 Apr 2010)

He always be that one step ahead. He knew he was going to be arrested .


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (14 Apr 2010)

_Seanie_, it seems, can't pay back say 50M of his loan.  Rather than Anglo writing this off, why don't they actually forgive him 50M of his loan.  That becomes a Gift.  He then owes the Revenue €10M CAT.  And if you don't pay your taxes...


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Apr 2010)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> _Seanie_, it seems, can't pay back say 50M of his loan. Rather than Anglo writing this off, why don't they actually forgive him 50M of his loan. That becomes a Gift. He then owes the Revenue €10M CAT. And if you don't pay your taxes...


 
I like where you're going with this one


----------



## Mixednuts (23 Apr 2010)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the timing of his arrest yet ?
This to me smells of a PR stunt .. Seany gets attested just days before we have to swallow the real figures of Anglos mess .
Govt having to be seen to do something maybe ?

Call me cinical but I can't see anyone going to jail and mixing it with Mick who never paid his TV licence.


----------

